# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Fishing , cooking and fun

## gcckoka

This was a very long waited trip , was planning it a week ago but wasn't able because I was ill , so now I had time , my cousin had time and we went with his mothers small car , the thing was that 2 days earlier there was a thunderstorm and the 5 km offroad which we had to drive after the highway was destroyed and one place was absolutely demolished with the fallen skull , but thankfully if was fixed when we arrived , after driving 3km/h on that road at last we arrived , after a 1/5 hour sleep we woke up , man I was sleeping so good in my tent didn't wanted to get up , I had a hammock for cousin but he prefered to sleep in the car (noob  :Smile:  ) after we woke up and drank coffee , took out the rods and to not bore you , rest you will see in the video  :Smile: 
Sadly the two catches was so unexepted I the camera was far away and wasn't able to take the catching shots , sadly  :Frown: 
Hope you like it

----------


## clarc

Awesome video! Thank you! Yes please, more fishing videos! You are in a very beautiful area. Remember, it's not about the fish you catch, it's how much fun you have catching them! Of course cooking and eating them is fantastic too!

----------


## jamesmary8130

FaceTime is a proprietary videotelephony product developed by Apple Inc. FaceTime is available on supported iOS mobile devices and Mac computers that run Mac OS X 10.6.6 and later. FaceTime supports any iOS device with a forward-facing camera and any Mac computer equipped with a FaceTime Camera to know more.....COME TO HELSINKI WHERE THE FISH ARE STINKY AND SPAMMERS POST LINKIES ......

----------


## Black_Wolf

U made an awesome video

----------


## Kay

The place is very beautiful! The nature is wonderful and the catch is good! Well done for filming this video. I also love fishing, but more like a beginner. Not so long ago I got carried away with this process - it helps a lot to relax the nerves. I watch such videos and motivate myself to gather a company and go somewhere to fishy places.

----------

